# emerge world, cups no longer sees printer (solved)

## Oo.et.oO

[edit:] this was a bad cable. the parallel to USB cable just died all of a sudden i guess. printer works again.

i emerged world, amongst other rampant problems cups no longer recognizes my HP laserjet 1100 that is on a usb to parallel port cable.

i removed usb printer support from the kernel, as the cups upgrade required.  

the cups config at http://localhost:631/printers/

shows:

```
Processing - "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."
```

the cups error log shows:

```
E [20/Jul/2011:15:36:44 -0700] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631 - Address family not supported by protocol.

```

  once per each cups restart

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.4.6-r2  USE="X acl dbus gnutls java jpeg ldap pam perl php png python samba ssl threads tiff -debug -kerberos -slp -static-libs -xinetd" LINGUAS="-da -de -es -eu -fi -fr -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

any ideas???

loaded modules:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

libafs                533229  2 

coretemp                4738  0 

hwmon_vid               1668  0 

hwmon                   1337  1 coretemp

snd_seq                40749  0 

snd_pcm_oss            30077  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12467  1 snd_pcm_oss

loop                   13238  0 

fuse                   55417  1 

nvidia              10475241  28 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   273203  1 

snd_hda_intel          18664  2 

snd_usb_audio          74990  1 

snd_hda_codec          53097  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               5124  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_usbmidi_lib        15574  1 snd_usb_audio

parport_pc             16473  0 

snd_pcm                55772  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

snd_rawmidi            15444  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_seq_device          4509  2 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              15661  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    44930  19 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer

parport                14862  1 parport_pc

soundcore               4575  1 snd

floppy                 49194  0 

i2c_i801                6476  0 

pcspkr                  1683  0 

snd_page_alloc          5977  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ea0:2108 Ours Technology, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:09a2 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate Deluxe/S7500

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05ac:1005 Apple, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 18e3:9101 Fitipower Integrated Technology Inc 

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1307:1171 Transcend Information, Inc. Fingerprint Reader

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 046d:c045 Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 05ac:021d Apple, Inc. Aluminum Mini Keyboard (ANSI)

```

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E4600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 16 Jul 2011 10:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:  0.25-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages/"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/local/portage/tmpdir"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi afs aim alsa amarok amd64 apache2 apic apm arch_perfmon asf aspell automount avahi avi bash-completion beagle bluetooth bts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr clflush cli cmov constant_tsc cpudetection cracklib crypt cups cx16 cx8 cxx dbus de dga directfb divx dri ds_cpl dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread enca encode est evo evolution exif fame fbcon firefox flac fortran fpu ftp fxsr gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glib gmedia gnome-keyring gphoto2 gpm gtk gtkhtml hddtemp ht iconv inotify ipod jabber java javascript joystick jpeg keyring kpathsea lahf_lm lame latex ldap libcaca libnotify live lm lm_sensors loop-aes lzma lzo mad mca mce meanwhile mmap mmx mmx2 mmxext mng modules monitor mozilla mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mplayer msn msr mtrr mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia nx offensive ogg opengl openmp oscar pae pam pat pbe pcre pda pdf pebs perl pge php plotutils pmu png pni pppd prediction pse pse36 pth pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline realmedia rep_good rtc samba sdk sdl sensord sep session smp sound spell ss sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg syscall sysfs tcpd tetex theora threads tiff tivo tm tm2 truetype tsc unicode urandom usb v4l v4l2 vdpau vim-syntax vme vorbis wmf wmp x264 xanim xine xorg xpm xprint xscreensaver xtpr xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIRC_DEVICES="atiusb" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="genesys gt68xx" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by Oo.et.oO on Sun Jul 31, 2011 5:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tomtom69

Hi,

Did you try re-enabling USB printer support in the kernel config?

Tom

----------

## Oo.et.oO

 *tomtom69 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you try re-enabling USB printer support in the kernel config?
> 
> 

 

thanks for your reply.  I've tried it both ways.  cups 1.4.4+ docs say usb printer support in the kernel/modules will break its libusb usage.  i'm not sure how this relates to parport usb emulation, however...

----------

## tomtom69

Hmmm. Which of the devices from lsusb output is the parallel printer cable?

Looking at the USB IDs I could not identify such a cable.

Tom

----------

## Oo.et.oO

so i just back-revved to 1.3.11, i put usb printers back in the kernel.  rebooted, still have the same problem.  argh!

this printer used to be on 

/dev/usb/lp0

but that device doesn't exist.  /dev/usb doesn't exist

but /dev/bus/usb does:

```
ls /dev/bus/usb/

001/ 002/ 003/ 004/ 005/ 006/ 007/ 008/
```

on which is the usb-parallel device... good question. i have no idea.

i'm not so sure it reports itself, it may just be a dumb cable

here are the two interesting ones:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ea0:2108 Ours Technology, Inc. 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0ea0 Ours Technology, Inc.

  idProduct          0x2108 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1         

  iProduct                2 Speed-Link      

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           39

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              200mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

...

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 18e3:9101 Fitipower Integrated Technology Inc 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x18e3 Fitipower Integrated Technology Inc

  idProduct          0x9101 

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           1 Generic

  iProduct                2 Mass Storage Device

  iSerial                 3 18E3312D81B0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              250mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

----------

## hvengel

I also no longer have a working CUPS install.  It does not see the usb connected printer. 

The user I am testing with is in the lp group.  /dev/usblp0 is owned by root:root.   The usblp module is loaded.  I also tried it with out the usblp module (IE. I reconfigured the kernel) and CUPS still didn't see any local printer interfaces so I can't even install a printer at this time.  I have reinstalled cups and gutenprint and this has not helped.   I am running gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r6 and cups-1.4.6.

I wish this was not the case but CUPS has been a maintenance nightmare on this machine for a long time.  It seams that every time I touch the machine it stops working.  Anyone have any ideas how to trouble shoot this.  I have looked at both the Gentoo printing guide and the Gentoo wiki but they have not been very helpful.

----------

## Oo.et.oO

 *hvengel wrote:*   

> I also no longer have a working CUPS install.  It does not see the usb connected printer. 
> 
> The user I am testing with is in the lp group.  /dev/usblp0 is owned by root:root.   The usblp module is loaded. I am running gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r6 and cups-1.4.6.
> 
> 

 

different problem.  rmmod  usblp and restart cups and try it.  if it works remove usblp from the kernel config, or put it in the modules blacklist.

----------

## Oo.et.oO

okay, so i didn't have parallel printer support compiled into the kernel.  must have messed that up when upgrading kernels, even though i copied over the .config.

it's compiled into the kernel now, as is usb, but NOT usb printer.  

i don't get /dev/usb*  

to make it more confusing it's a parallel printer on a usb cable.  i always forget how that works

what's up?  ideas?

it worked fine for years before this emerge world...   :Mad: 

/etc/cups/printers.conf

```
<Printer HPLaserJet1100>

Info HPLaserJet1100

Location glazed

DeviceURI parallel:/dev/usb/lp0

State Idle

StateTime 1311281239

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

i don't have /dev/usb/lp0  i'm not sure if that should still be there after removing usb printer support in kernel.  supposedly this is provided by libusb??

----------

## Oo.et.oO

okay.  this blog post supposedly cleared some stuff up:

http://dilfridge.blogspot.com/2011/06/new-cups-is-coming-your-way.html

says we still use usb printer support in the kernel.  so i compiled it into a module.  it's installed in the modules dir. 

but i STILL don't get /dev/usblp0 nor /dev/usb/lp0

usblp is not getting loaded.

```
FATAL: Error inserting usblp (/lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/usb/class/usblp.ko): Invalid argument

```

#$%^@#%@#%!!!

but if i dmesg | grep usb i see:

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp
```

at the very bottom:

```
usblp: module is already loaded
```

  maybe from when i tried to load it by hand?

but usblp is NOT loaded:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

libafs                533229  2 

coretemp                4738  0 

hwmon_vid               1668  0 

hwmon                   1337  1 coretemp

snd_seq                40749  0 

snd_pcm_oss            30077  0 

snd_mixer_oss          12467  1 snd_pcm_oss

loop                   13238  0 

fuse                   55417  1 

nvidia              10475241  28 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   273203  1 

snd_hda_intel          18664  2 

snd_usb_audio          74990  1 

snd_hwdep               5124  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_usbmidi_lib        15574  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_hda_codec          53097  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                55772  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              15661  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_rawmidi            15444  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_seq_device          4509  2 snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    44930  19 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_usb_audio,snd_hwdep,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

parport_pc             20425  0 

floppy                 49194  0 

pcspkr                  1683  0 

soundcore               4575  1 snd

i2c_i801                6476  0 

parport                14862  1 parport_pc

snd_page_alloc          5977  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

----------

## tomtom69

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> here are the two interesting ones
> 
> 

 

Both of them are mass storage SCSI, I would assume USB memory sticks.

Even a dumb adapter cable from USB to parallel should show up with lsusb (as anUSB serial adapter does).

Is there any difference in lsusb output when the cable is plugged/unplugged? If not, you could try another USB port of your PC...

Tom

----------

## Oo.et.oO

it's not the port.  

but when i unplug and plug back in i get this in dmesg:

```
usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 5-1: device not accepting address 5, error -71

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 5-1: device not accepting address 6, error -71

hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

```

cable/printer work fine in windows

----------

## tomtom69

Hi,

this really looks like a hardware related error, because the kernel cannot even read the USB descriptors. So things like cups or USB printer support should not be the reason for the problem.

If the cable runs in windows, does it on the same machine? 

Or you could try to boot with a live-CD and check whether lsusb/dmesg recognizes the cable to be sure it's not kernel related.

Tom

----------

